# The tobacco experiment.



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

So I've seen a lot of controversy over weather or not tobacco aids in brief relief from DP/DR. With the testing I've been doing for the last week now, along with attempting to form a 'stress relief habit' this is what I've come up with.

*CIGARETTES ARE NOT IN ANY WAY GOOD FOR YOUR HEALTH* Just to clarify so nobody gets the wrong idea.

Brief answer to DP/DR relief: Yes. Tobacco does *seem* to have some relief factor to it.

Elaborated answer: For 1 week now I have been doing some self testing to see if cigarettes have some stress relieving factors to them. I'm not addicted to cigarettes, nor have I ever been. I'm not a regular smoker, nor am I going to start/become one. When feeling anxiety; DP, severe depression, or anxious recurring thoughts; I would light up a cigarette, put my iPod headphones in, and go outside and have some time to myself. I have been doing this consistently for a week now, to the point where I AM attempting to form a stress relief habit.

And you know what.. it's working. When I'm having an issue with my DP, or whatever it may be at the time. My new stress relief habit is actually working. Not to say that it's the cigarette that's doing to the trick, but the principle of having some form of an immediate activity you can do is what I'm getting at here. To answer the the original question; yes, something about having a cigarette did diminish the severity of DP. I don't know why this this, it could honestly be my mind doing it based on the previous knowledge that it helps for some people; this is a strong possibility.

Never-the-less, I have created a habit that my mind automatically feels the need to do when I'm feeling '_blue_' ( lets just call it ) A cigarette coupled with music and some alone time, has really helped me with calming down. I'm going to continue with my experiment for the remainder of the month.

If requested; I will record my results and post. Thank you for reading.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Every morning when I wake up, I will smoke a cigartte and for like 5 minutes it makes my dp worse. i guess everyone is different


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i think this could be bad news for people who dont smoke. i used to smoke and smoking helped releave my stress which reduced my dp, but ive also been a smoker for 10 years. I dont see how someone who doesnt smoke would get the same results.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Although I no longer need it since I'm on meds, small amounts of tobacco always removed the visual symptoms of DR for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoking stabilizes my mood, helps deal with stress, gives me a time out, and makes me feel grounded, etc.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi! Which meds are you on that have helped your DP/DR? Thanks!!

Heather



ElectricRelaxation said:


> Although I no longer need it since I'm on meds, small amounts of tobacco always removed the visual symptoms of DR for me.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

hd83 said:


> Hi! Which meds are you on that have helped your DP/DR? Thanks!!
> 
> Heather


Wellbutrin (brain fog cleared and energy levels returned)

Lamictal (emotions returned)

Zoloft helped my DP in the past but the sexual side effects were too much.

Also considering Topamax (migraine med) has helped people before with dissacociation.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think tobacco would help at all..you'd probably start getting more anxiety once you get addicted when you don't smoke and stuff, and then it will be like a dp/dr rollercoaster


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Smoking raises your dopamine levels. That's why you feel good when you smoke. If it weren't for lung cancer and emphysema smoking would be a great thing.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey! How much Lamictal are you on? I've tried Lamictal before, went up to 400 mg, and never felt a difference, neither good or bad. I was on it for a number of months. Does Lamictal just not work for some people?? Thanks!!

Heather



ElectricRelaxation said:


> Wellbutrin (brain fog cleared and energy levels returned)
> 
> Lamictal (emotions returned)
> 
> ...


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

I'm up to 100 mg, 50 mg twice a day. When I first started taking it I was only taking it once a day and felt no difference. It wasn't until I started taking it twice a day that I felt a change. I'm never going above 100 mg though because of the side effects.

All epilepsy meds (lamictal / topamax / keppra) seem to have a profound effect on DP/DR and dissacociation. I do suffer from migraines so I'll be trying to get some topamax during my next appointment with my GP a month from now.


----------

